# Post a picture of your miner(s)



## cam51037

Thought I'd start a thread just to see what other people's miners look like. Here is a photo of mine a few months back: 

Now I run it with the side panel on, and the case right side up, but internally everything is still the same. I'll try and get an update picture later today as well as a photo of the PC hosting the 6970, which is my main computer.


----------



## $ilent

Guys this might sound stupid but what sort of miner is ut for nv gpu? I,e cuda, cgminer etc


----------



## ZombieJon

Cudaminer


----------



## Xazax

My current miner setup
EVGA SR-2
1x Xeon L5639(may get a second)
4GB RAM
2x 7770
1x 7970
1x 7950(currently in another computer waiting on PCI-E risers)
InWin 1200w PSU


----------



## TheLAWNOOB




----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xazax*
> 
> My current miner setup
> EVGA SR-2
> 1x Xeon L5639(may get a second)
> 4GB RAM
> 2x 7770
> 1x 7970
> 1x 7950(currently in another computer waiting on PCI-E risers)
> InWin 1200w PSU
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looks like you might need to do some cable management when you get a bit of spare time.







But how many KH/s does this rig net you?


----------



## Xazax

I get about 1587 Khash + 55 Khash when running my CPU mining, when my Gaming computer is mining as well i get an extra 200(from GTX 680) and 50 from my CPU (250) so i total in a day 1837 Khash

I estimate the wattage for the Miner rig to be around 1100~ watts

As for cable management yeah that went out the window


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xazax*
> 
> I get about 1587 Khash + 55 Khash when running my CPU mining, when my Gaming computer is mining as well i get an extra 200(from GTX 680) and 50 from my CPU (250) so i total in a day 1837 Khash
> 
> I estimate the wattage for the Miner rig to be around 1100~ watts
> 
> As for cable management yeah that went out the window


It sounds like you're mining scrypt coins with your CPUs, have you thought about mining Primecoins or Protoshares with them instead? Doing that should net you much more than using them to mine scrypt coins.


----------



## Xazax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> It sounds like you're mining scrypt coins with your CPUs, have you thought about mining Primecoins or Protoshares with them instead? Doing that should net you much more than using them to mine scrypt coins.


Yeah, I googled prime coins but couldnt get a straight answer how to actually "mine them"


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Sorry couldn't resist









I'll take some pics of my rig soon.


----------



## Xazax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*


Can't wait to see that motherboard and HD5850's I sold yea in those pictures!


----------



## Xazax

Look at this crazyness


----------



## CravinR1

Just getting started. I want to go caseless and am waiting on some risers so I can add 2 more 7950 to the mining.

XFX + Sapphire 290



MSI 290+ 5870



Current hash rate



The gpus I bought this week


----------



## Spotswood

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xazax*
> 
> Look at this crazyness






^ Pffft. Amateurs.


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spotswood*


----------



## rickyman0319

my god, is that really nessarliy or not? what is the spec?


----------



## Xazax

Notice the airconditioning in the room lol!


----------



## Spotswood

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> my god, is that really nessarliy or not? what is the spec?


The GPUs are all 7950 Radeons (mostly MSI Twin Frozrs). Max hash is currently at around 73MH.


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spotswood*
> 
> The GPUs are all 7950 Radeons (mostly MSI Twin Frozrs). Max hash is currently at around 73MH.


Dude that is sickness right there! You know Reuters stole your picture and used it on their official Crypto Currency setup guide...Unless you stole it? haha jk. Also are you selling any extra cases? If so I'd like to order 3 or 4 of them depending on the price.


----------



## legoman786

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spotswood*
> 
> 
> ^ Pffft. Amateurs.


So... ~100 GPUs?


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spotswood*
> 
> 
> ^ Pffft. Amateurs.


I am speechless


----------



## CravinR1

My crate was too small and 3 gpu on one system threw the breaker when AC kicked on so had to change them:

Before:


Now:


Third 290 + a 7950 is in my HTPC build, and I had to take a 7950 out of the loop so I'm down to 3x 290 and 1x 7950 so dropped 600 khs


----------



## Spotswood

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> Dude that is sickness right there! You know Reuters stole your picture and used it on their official Crypto Currency setup guide...Unless you stole it? haha jk. Also are you selling any extra cases? If so I'd like to order 3 or 4 of them depending on the price.










Do you have a link to that article?

These days a finished case is on my bench for less than a second. And I have a waiting list many weeks long.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *legoman786*
> 
> So... ~100 GPUs?


110 pictured. Many, many more added since that pic was taken.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> I am speechless


These days that is considered a small mine.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spotswood*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have a link to that article?
> 
> These days a finished case is on my bench for less than a second. And I have a waiting list many weeks long.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 110 pictured. Many, many more added since that pic was taken.
> 
> These days that is considered a small mine.


What are you mining?


----------



## Spotswood

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> What are you mining?


Hah! That's not my mine, I just built the cases.


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spotswood*
> 
> Hah! That's not my mine, I just built the cases.


That's a sweet set up. Wish I had the room in my apartment to do that.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spotswood*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have a link to that article?
> 
> These days a finished case is on my bench for less than a second. And I have a waiting list many weeks long.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 110 pictured. Many, many more added since that pic was taken.
> 
> These days that is considered a small mine.


If you go to YouTube and search Bitcoin mania: a week as a cryptocurrency miner you will find the video. But the image they use while viewing other videos that links to it is the one you posted.


----------



## duganator

Try not to get jealous of my setup and camera.


----------



## ccRicers

Elitegroup! That takes me back.

Here's a Compaq Presario SR1620, mining away.



Ignore the gray power supply sitting on top, it's no longer needed. Other than that it's just my main desktop with one other card.

I kind of want to take old Dells, Compaq and HPs and make more sleeper miners out of them.


----------



## cdoublejj

i'm using 7 machines atm, 2 of which have GPUs that i can mine with. i can JUST top 400 khs. however i'm not using all avaible resources on each machine to keep the heat and usage down.


----------



## Xazax

here is my updated mining rig with 3x 290X 1x 290


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

What I sold this morning.


----------



## CravinR1

Why did you sell


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CravinR1*
> 
> Why did you sell


2 Hot 2 Furious


----------



## MunneY

I'm not gonna post all the pics, but if you're intersted...

http://imgur.com/a/FZ2tA


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> I'm not gonna post all the pics, but if you're intersted...
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/FZ2tA


Neat setup! Any plans for those quad 290(X)'s when you're finished mining?

Quadfire?









Much wow

Many power consumption

Such frames per second


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Neat setup! Any plans for those quad 290(X)'s when you're finished mining?
> 
> Quadfire?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Much wow
> 
> Many power consumption
> Such frames per second


I've got a few things in the works! I need to trade my 2500k for a 3770k! so I can do some quadfire goodness. I'm also probably going to be moving them into a case! LOL


----------



## Capwn

My rocket to the moon








Two 770's, and the 7970 running full tilt, if only I had enough psu to throw my 580 in the mix..


----------



## Mailman377




----------



## Eggy88

What i got running 1 week ago










Some cards have been swapped now.

Current rig is:
AMD Sempron 145
4Gb ram
Corsair AX860 + XFX 850W

1x Sapphire 7970 GHZ
2x XFX 7970 DD Black Edition
2x Gigabyte 7950

Totalt hashrate: ~3.4Mh/s


----------



## cdoublejj

One of them.


----------



## jagz

#1 PC: Diamond 7970 (715 kh/s) XFX 7970 (730 kh/s) -



#2 PC: 5870 (419 kh/s) 5850 (230 kh/s.. help? srs.. halp...) -


----------



## iCrap

Ghetto garage rig! 1mh. Not pictured is the dual power supplies!



And my main


----------



## TheLAWNOOB




----------



## beanbagofdoom

Tight Budget 3.60MH/S Rack (8x 270) Total £1413






8x R9 270 (£135, £120 after selling BF4 Codes): £960
2x GA-H61MA-D2V (Refurbished): £50
8x Powered Risers (Had a good deal): £60
2x G620 (Ebay): £40
2x 4GB DDR3 (New): £60
2x XFX 850W Pro Series PSU: £160
2x 60GB Kingston SSD V300: £80
1x 3.00M Wood Piece + Handy Old Man: £3 and a big thanks.
Total Power Consumption = 1300W (Stock Volts + 1050/1500 OC)
Temps @ 45% Fan = 70-79C depending on placement

Settings (All set to the same) - --thread-concurrency 21568 -w 256 -I 19 -g 1 --gpu-engine 1050 --gpu-memclock 1450 --shaders 1280 --gpu-fan 45 --lookup-gap 0 [450MHs Stable]

Total = £1413, Seems like a good deal considering that 4x R9 290 would cost £1400 (without everything else) with the same hash speed in total.

All in all I am super pleased with the results. Although I deeply regret buying 7 saphhire cards over the slightly more expensive MSI model (much cooler/quieter).

I may also swap out the XFX 850s for the Corsair RM850s (XFX are pretty loud at 600W load).


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beanbagofdoom*
> 
> Tight Budget 3.60MH/S Rack (8x 270) Total £1413
> 
> -snip-


Most important part, how much did that Minecraft poster cost?


----------



## Mailman377

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Most important part, how much did that Minecraft poster cost?


You can find those at your local Walmart for 5$. Where I got the two that I have in my room.


----------



## Nhb93

Sorry I don't have a picture right now, but considering my friend and I build a sim racing rig, would building a farm mount be difficult?


----------



## legoman786

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beanbagofdoom*
> 
> I may also swap out the XFX 850s for the Corsair RM850s (XFX are pretty loud at 600W load).


DO NOT use the RM 850. Stay away from the RM series entirely.

See this link: http://www.overclock.net/t/183810/faq-recommended-power-supplies/0_100


----------



## beanbagofdoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *legoman786*
> 
> DO NOT use the RM 850. Stay away from the RM series entirely.
> 
> See this link: http://www.overclock.net/t/183810/faq-recommended-power-supplies/0_100


Thanks for the tip and heads up.

I suppose despite the extra noise, these XFXs are pretty cheap Seasonics.


----------



## jagz

Nice little farm there bean. I should build a jet engine errr air cooled rig sometime, and find another room for it. ATM I only look for used cards w/ fullcovers. I just worry about the longevity and ofc the noise.


----------



## Hukkel

Sander and I finished a mining rig for a customer last Friday. here is a pic of us (me on the right).


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *legoman786*
> 
> DO NOT use the RM 850. Stay away from the RM series entirely.
> 
> See this link: http://www.overclock.net/t/183810/faq-recommended-power-supplies/0_100


I don't see the problem. This is a review of the 750 version. What is so bad about it?


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

My mining station


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

blk, what cards and PSU?


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> blk, what cards and PSU?


Top rig I have 3 7950s, on a 1000 w coolermaster silent pro

Bottom rig I have 6 r9 270s on two 750w Seasonic G series.

~5.4 Mhash total (I have 1 r9 290 on my desktop)


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> Top rig I have 3 7950s, on a 1000 w coolermaster silent pro
> 
> Bottom rig I have 6 r9 270s on two 750w Seasonic G series.
> 
> ~5.4 Mhash total


Around 5MH/s ? Nice


----------



## Nhb93

Where are you guys getting those "cases" for support the GPU's like that?


----------



## Tisca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hukkel*
> 
> Sander and I finished a mining rig for a customer last Friday. here is a pic of us (me on the right).
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1861324/


1. What are those red pieces next to the PSUs?
2. Where in EU did you find those Asrock BTC boards?


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nhb93*
> 
> Where are you guys getting those "cases" for support the GPU's like that?


I built mine out of Angle/boxed aluminum and Rivets... Pretty simple and cheap. Cost around 50 dollars if you have the rivet gun and hacksaw


----------



## Hukkel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tisca*
> 
> 1. What are those red pieces next to the PSUs?
> 2. Where in EU did you find those Asrock BTC boards?


1. They are plexi plates with the name of the shop to keep the PSUs from sliding out of the frame when you're busy. They are specifically designed to keep 2 PSUs on top of eachother when you have two PSUs stacked. One plate connects to the bottom of the top one and the top of the bottom one.

2. You can buy them in many shops in Holland. My mate I helped out orders them directly from ASRock if I am correct. His url is in the photo.


----------



## Krusher33




----------



## dealio

y not bump this

http://imgur.com/bILxmyB
http://imgur.com/t9GWZIV
http://imgur.com/jiodIF9
http://imgur.com/TqBF2cv
http://imgur.com/DnY84Of
http://imgur.com/wMnJ9Ut
http://imgur.com/EVOt53f
http://imgur.com/BlKLUjh
http://imgur.com/7NS7oxA
http://imgur.com/aSiXJo4

sorry about the links, posted from cellphone


----------



## Eiko

Nowhere near as exciting as the rest of the miners on here. But it pulls almost no additional power, if that counts for anything.







(And does ~12Ghash)


----------



## ZephyrBit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xazax*
> 
> I get about 1587 Khash + 55 Khash when running my CPU mining, when my Gaming computer is mining as well i get an extra 200(from GTX 680) and 50 from my CPU (250) so i total in a day 1837 Khash
> 
> I estimate the wattage for the Miner rig to be around 1100~ watts
> 
> As for cable management yeah that went out the window


My 660ti does 270Khash at 1250/6200, but somehow your only getting 200 with a 680.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beanbagofdoom*
> 
> Thanks for the tip and heads up.
> 
> I suppose despite the extra noise, these XFXs are pretty cheap Seasonics.


Just buy 2 nice, quiet fans and replace the stock ones. Its a pretty simple mod.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hukkel*
> 
> I don't see the problem. This is a review of the 750 version. What is so bad about it?


http://www.overclock.net/t/1455892/why-you-should-not-buy-a-corsair-rm-psu


----------



## Xazax

According to Wiki my hash rate is perfectly in line, What are you settings with Cuda miner?

https://litecoin.info/Mining_hardware_comparison#NVIDIA


----------



## ZephyrBit

Im not that educated with mining, I just found it odd that 680=660Ti. Im using GUIminer with CudaMiner, all the settings default.
Extra Flags:
Interactive:Yes
Multiblock Memory:Yes
Texture Cache-Disabled
Warp-Config:Auto
Literally just started mining LTC 2 days ago.


----------



## Hukkel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZephyrBit*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1455892/why-you-should-not-buy-a-corsair-rm-psu


I read 2 or 3 reviews of the RM1000 and in all they tested all kinds of what is named in the other topic as well. But not refer to other PSUs and say it is the same but actually test the RM1000. It got high scores / editors choice in all of the reviews. None of the charts they posted about the other PSUs / problems there were arose in the reviews.
Plus in Holland the RM1000 is cheaper than the CM V-series, the XFX pro series etc etc. It comes with 5 years of warranty, the Corsair Link cable, it is quiet, the cables are great. I don't see any reason not to buy the RM1000. For its money there is no better choice here where I live. If someone tests a RM1000 unit themselves and claims these things I am interested to see the results. But so far the thread wasn't really impressive to me.

edit; look at the final pages of the thread. Corsair, Jonnyguru and other PSU knowledgable people like the PSU section staff came and debuffed a lot of the claims.


----------



## Morbid_666

its been couple of years since i visited this forum. due to aggressive stance towards cryptos from mods here i had to leave these realm. now that we were allocated a subforum i make my comeback. good - this place is evolving.

here is my humble operation. all except last miners were built in may last year.

quiet room heater, software test rig, torrent whore, miner - antec 300, athlon 4400+ x2 (939), wc overclocked msi 5850:


very well made dedicated sort of quiet house heater - antec 300, sempron (am2), wc overclocked 2x5870:


dedicated miner made of scrap parts, cost me nothing to build - athlon 3000+ (939), xfx 5850:


good workhorse. case is made from electrical wattmeters box - asus 4x7970, corsair 1200w:








recent active house heater. built after october bonanza. snapped six cards just before they all got unavaliable worldwide. compact open wood design. 5Mhs - sapphire 5x290, corsair 3x750w:





heating room:


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Morbid_666*
> 
> its been couple of years since i visited this forum. due to aggressive stance towards cryptos from mods here i had to leave these realm. now that we were allocated a subforum i make my comeback. good - this place is evolving.
> 
> ...
> 
> dedicated miner made of scrap parts, cost me nothing to build - athlon 3000+ (939), xfx 5850:


Oh yeah, another sleeper miner case in the house. I have a Sapphire 7970 running with a Athlon 3200+ inside a 8 year old Compaq computer (not with the stock power supply of course).


----------



## Toque

Built this case thanks to "Bits Be Trippin" It can hold up to six card and two psu's.

If anyone needs a case built like this let me know, I'm going to make a few more....


----------



## Capwn

Got my new miner all nestled in








Cooked my seasonic x760 over the weekend sadly








Replace it with a V1000 tho so, shouldnt have any more issues


----------



## Alatar

Nothing impressive here:





I'd also have a board + PSU for the extra two 5850s and a 5870 that I have. Just haven't had the time to put those to use.


----------



## CravinR1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toque*
> 
> 
> 
> Built this case thanks to "Bits Be Trippin" It can hold up to six card and two psu's.
> 
> If anyone needs a case built like this let me know, I'm going to make a few more....


Price shipped 41858 ?


----------



## ozlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> Elitegroup! That takes me back.
> 
> Here's a Compaq Presario SR1620, mining away.
> 
> 
> 
> Ignore the gray power supply sitting on top, it's no longer needed. Other than that it's just my main desktop with one other card.
> 
> I kind of want to take old Dells, Compaq and HPs and make more sleeper miners out of them.


i got to say compaq did make the best oem cases


----------



## slowman87

I also used the "Bits Be Trippin" guide to build my own. Working good. 475 khash per card (270X)!


----------



## iCrap

An update to mine... 1.5mh. I want to de-ghetto it with a nice open-air frame or something that can hold 2 PSUs and 4-5 cards.


----------



## speed_demon

Just a few pictures showing the beginning phase of my two 9MH/s rigs. I'll tell you that a build certainly escalates quickly once you get deep into mining! Currently running one of the 9MH rigs on 240VAC through 10/3 Romex fed by a server PDU, the other to be switched over shortly.


----------



## dean_8486

Since the other thread was locked I will post here

- CPU: Celeron G1620
- Mobo : ASRock H61 PRO BTC
- PSU: SuperFlower Leadex Platinum 1200W
- RAM: 4GB
- GPU: x5 MSI 270 Gaming (undervolted via bios flash (VBE7) to 1.063v)
- USB Risers
- OS: BAMT 1.3
- Total Power Consumption: 750W
- Total Hash rate: 2.3 Mhs

- Intensity: 18 / Thread Concurrency: 15508 / GPU-Engine: 1100 / GPU-Memclock: 1500 / GPU-Powertune: 0 / GPU-Fan: 40-80

Very happy with these results each card is getting 460Khs the fan never go above 40% with temps around 55C-65C so the rig is very 'quiet' and the x4 fans have a switch to lower RPM to improve this further. Overall power consumption is excellent each card is around 135W.


----------



## Hukkel

Looks very nice Dean!

How are the Silverstone fans doing?

I only have push fans, I should also mount pull fans to get the heat away from there.

PS anyone seen the mining chassis by Red Harbinger?


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iCrap*
> 
> An update to mine... 1.5mh. I want to de-ghetto it with a nice open-air frame or something that can hold 2 PSUs and 4-5 cards.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: your rig
> 
> 
> 
> [/spolier]


no way i was not going to pay $200 for a frame. also i lack tools/time/patience to DIY.

behold my secret (not anymore, watch how it sells out/prices goes up soon) open frame

adjustable, stackable, sturdy and cheaper than buying parts to make your own: http://www.amazon.com/Seville-Classics-She05122-Stackable-Organizer/dp/B003R2GID6


Spoiler: mah rig


----------



## CravinR1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> no way i was not going to pay $200 for a frame. also i lack tools/time/patience to DIY.
> 
> behold my secret (not anymore, watch how it sells out/prices goes up soon) open frame
> 
> adjustable, stackable, sturdy and cheaper than buying parts to make your own: http://www.amazon.com/Seville-Classics-She05122-Stackable-Organizer/dp/B003R2GID6
> 
> 
> Spoiler: mah rig


$6 or $8 in PVC:


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CravinR1*
> 
> $6 or $8 in PVC:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: pvc rig'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /spolier]


+ $5 pvc glue + $10 hacksaw... i thought about it, but decided to pay $10 more for something thats not 100% plastic


----------



## CravinR1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> + $5 pvc glue + $10 hacksaw... i thought about it, but decided to pay $10 more for something thats not 100% plastic


Problem is most people have a hacksaw and PVC glue was only $3 and you can probably make 50 of these with the glue and hacksaw. I bought the pipes and connectors and hacksaw and glue for $17


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CravinR1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> + $5 pvc glue + $10 hacksaw... i thought about it, but decided to pay $10 more for something thats not 100% plastic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Problem is most people have a hacksaw and PVC glue was only $3 and you can probably make 50 of these with the glue and hacksaw. I bought the pipes and connectors and hacksaw and glue for $17
Click to expand...

well see, i enjoy PVC glue too much to buy the cheap stuff and for it to last that long







also i like to sit on my rig when it gets coldy









pvc frames are indeed the least money you can spend building an open frame for sure


----------



## davicant

This is my watercooled rig. I couldnt stand the crazy loud noise from the stock blowers struggling to keep the R9 290x's under 95 degrees. Now its silent and under full load new goes over temps in the low 60's

4 Sapphire R9 290X video cards
Asus Maximus V Extreme Mobo
Intel i7 3770K overclocked to 4.7ghz
1600 watt Hercules PSU
EK full water blocks on everything.
2 Vortex 128gb SSD Raid 0
1.5TB WD Black
32gb G-skill Sniper Ram
Alphacool radiators Quad external..dual internal.
XSPC radiator
dual alphacool pumps
Primachill hoses


----------



## phre0n

nothing special.. XFX R9 270x for right now.


----------



## Jollyriffic

cpu and gpu mining, it will at some point go into a custom acrylic case i'm making, but need my brothers table saw to finish it up.

you cant tell by the pic but its mounted on an acrylic 1/4" thick sheet thats sitting on top of another piece of wood so i can move it around without snapping it.


----------



## Carlitos714

3 x 7970. My 4th one will be delivered 3/4/2014.

2 of the cards with different blocks. I made it work. Once I get my 4th card 3 of the cards are getting some mcw82's. Maybe I will even build a watercooled open air case and sell my current case. we will see. Its a mess but one I get all of the cards on mcw 82's it wil look cleaner and will finally be able to put the panel back on! Yup I did mine a little dope. Glad I stopped that quick!


----------



## [CyGnus]

For now i have a 280x and 3x 270x this gives me 2030Kh/s, still waiting for the PCI-E risers so only one card in the Asrock H61 Pro BTC for now



My rig has a 280x and a 270x i only have a Pic with the 280x too lazy to take another now


----------



## mrspock59

My Boinc Farm, only old comp's..
Old School flavor xD



#boinc


----------



## xartic1

I've been slowly collecting PC's from craiglist that are "gamer" and "custom" builds over the past month and here is what I have come up with. Don't mind that old HP and working quad 2.5ghz power mac in the corner











Still trying to fill them out with cards, 750 TI's most likely and will be using the milk crates I've acquired for free.

Top left: only has 5870 currently, has 3 PCIe 16x slots on board total. 700W OCZ psu

Middle top: has 2 780 GTX asus direct cu, 2 extra spots can be use with risers. 700w Corsair psu

Top right: 7770 xfx + 770 GTX 4gb zotac

Bottom left, 7850k APU mining dimecoin, with 2 750 TI's inside it and a corsair 600w psu

Bottom right 6950 and a cheapo 420 diablotek psu. I plan on using the psu with 4 750 ti's.

Not picture: My desktop with 2 780's and a 4770k (dimecoin)

Dell xps 2720 4770s (dimecoin) and a 750m pulling 85 khash at 32 W (60C). This is my secondary 1440p monitor paying itself off 

This picture is going to look ugly when I have half of them sideways with milk crates and box fans on top!!!


----------



## [CyGnus]

I am building a 5x 750TI rig it will only pull around 350w and gives 1.5M/h


----------



## ccRicers

Here is my 750ti rig. It's two PNY cards and two EVGA SC cards, totaling at 1.2 Mh/s stable. Power supply is EVGA 500B. I dun goofed with the PNY cards, didn't realize that I ordered the non OC edition until I got the package.



In case you're wondering, the three cards on the left stay temp limited at 75 degrees C and the card at the edge is at 45-50 C.


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> I am building a 5x 750TI rig it will only pull around 350w and gives 1.5M/h


It might be around 400W total. I currently have 4x 750 Ti's and they take 350W from the wall and yield around 1.15MH/s.


----------



## RavenXBR

Does anyone know where to find these "modular baskets" (don't know how to say it in english)? (e-bay, etc...)

Don't remember seeing any like this here in Brazil.


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavenXBR*
> 
> Does anyone know where to find these "modular baskets" (don't know how to say it in english)? (e-bay, etc...)
> 
> Don't remember seeing any like this here in Brazil.


Over here they're called wire racks or wire shelving.


----------



## RavenXBR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> Over here they're called wire racks or wire shelving.


Thx...









That black one is perfect, I really would like one.
It must be so cheap, and also so perfect for a rig. Must have something like that here.


----------



## Rage19420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavenXBR*
> 
> Thx...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That black one is perfect, I really would like one.
> It must be so cheap, and also so perfect for a rig. Must have something like that here.


Four drawer wire basket from ikea.


----------



## RavenXBR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rage19420*
> 
> Four drawer wire basket from ikea.


Nice, thx...


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavenXBR*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> Over here they're called wire racks or wire shelving.
> 
> 
> 
> Thx...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That black one is perfect, I really would like one.
> It must be so cheap, and also so perfect for a rig. Must have something like that here.
Click to expand...

google says you guys call these wire shelves "estante de aço cromado"









the one in my rig in the pic you quoted was this http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003R2GID6/ ... i wasted a few minutes looking for it in amazon.com.br but they only sell kindle books and apps







lol


----------



## Rage19420

Even tho I'm using a 4 drawer wire basket I've had for years I'm not a big fan of it. It's a bit of a pain having to disconnect everything to get to the mobo.

I'm thinking wire shelving units are more practical.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/s/ref=is_s_ss_i_0_10?k=wire+shelving&sprefix=Wire+shelv


----------



## RavenXBR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> google says you guys call these wire shelves "estante de aço cromado"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the one in my rig in the pic you quoted was this http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003R2GID6/ ... i wasted a few minutes looking for it in amazon.com.br but they only sell kindle books and apps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol


Thx for the help...









We have wire racks/shelving here, but that black one specifically I never saw, and I found it's really perfect...









Anyway.
I think I will make a wood rig when have money for it.


----------



## Eggy88

How much hotter do the top cards become in wire racks like the once linked to earlier here? I know quite a few of my cards exhaust much of the hot air out the top of the cards (Sapphire Dual-X does). I used to have a solid shelf ~20cm above my cards and all the Dual-X cards would be pegged at 100% (shows 85% in Gpu-z / CG-miner, but it is 100%) and the cards would hover in the 80-82c range, when i moved the rigs so that it's open and not a shelf over the rigs the cards would lower the fan by 200-400 rpm and still keep the temps @ 71c.


----------



## [CyGnus]

RavenXBR i have that same thing from IKEA i can build two 5/6 card systems on it


----------



## RavenXBR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> RavenXBR i have that same thing from IKEA i can build two 5/6 card systems on it


Awesome...

I was thinking to myself: as I plan to build a GTX750Ti rig, maybe this IKEA wire rack would not work. Thats because these GPUs are shorter if compared with R9 290.


----------



## [CyGnus]

RavenXBR you have to be creative and something will come out of that rack







i have 2 270x on it now but i am planing to get 5 750ti's and move the 270x's to my rig the 280x is on my office computer already









Will post some pics later of my rack its a bit different from that though...

Found this one with my first 270x on it


----------



## RavenXBR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> RavenXBR you have to be creative...


For sure, thanks for the help.

I bought and old desktop case very cheap and plan to use it for everything but the GPUs and risers. Those will use something like this(half upper part) on top of the case.



Well...
Just being creative as you suggest.

If my first try doesn't work, I think on something diffent.


----------



## [CyGnus]

Updated Pics







:


----------



## RavenXBR

Ressucting the topic... XD

Finally...









More info at:
http://www.cudaminers.net/forum/nvidia-mining-rigs-thread.html?pid=783#pid783


----------



## BulletSponge

My dust magnet/spaghetti wiring/miner...............


----------



## Fieel

I had a spare Raspberry Pi and i always wanted to try out mining, not for profit but for fun. When i found out USB miners i bought one and now i have a small mining rig working perfectly at 2 Gh/s









Here are some pics!

*IMGUR ALBUM (full res)*


----------

